# Salvinia vs Algae



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

When I was home for break I had some hard algae growing on my tank walls. Well not anymore! Wanna know the secret? Salvinia! A combination of nutrient competition and light-blockage now has me algae-free for three weeks! All my other plants (some high-light species) are doing just fine with the slightly darker tank. I received a good handful three weeks ago of salvinia and now my 20-gallon long's surface is completely covered and three inches thick of salvinia. Woohoo! Have not cleaned the tank yet since three weeks ago and I have three bettas, a loach, seven mystery snails, 14 nerite snails and am constantly dumping food in. Guess what my tank's ammo levels are....zero! I am so happy I got this plant!! I highly recommend it to everyone, especially those with algae and ammonia problems. (BTW, they are free food for the mystery snails who can't get enough of it! Good thing it propagates much faster than they can eat it!)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I love salvinia, such an easy floating plant. it doesn't get burned easy by stronger light, and doesn't mind condensation from the lid (unlike frogbit which can have some leave melt from water drips). Its roots stay short so they don't get in the way of a planted scape view, and the top of the leaves have a cool cat tongue texture.


----------

